# Ati: Catalyst Control Center wont open at advanced mode.



## ALEKSDKS (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello guys. I have a problem with my  Ati Catalyst control center. When i try to open it on advanced mode it doesnt open the advanced window! I have the ati HD4870X2 AT 2GB GPU. Any one can help please.


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 7, 2010)

Do you have microsoft net framework installed?


----------



## joh06937 (Jan 8, 2010)

what happens when you try to open it in advanced mode? have you tried going to start-all programs-catalyst control center-ccc advanced?


----------



## ALEKSDKS (Jan 8, 2010)

I already have installed the net framework. When i open the catalyst control center it opens the basic version which it helps how to setup the display configuration.  But when i press the advanced button on the end left side it just gets disappeared the opened window. And nothing appears!


----------



## jasonn20 (Jan 8, 2010)

try reinstalling with latest from ati and then reboot and retry it..


----------



## ALEKSDKS (Jan 8, 2010)

@jason. I'm trying to install the latest one but it gives me an error. Install package failure! Why is that error?  If i will uninstall and the display drivers will  the monitor gets disconnected by the pc?


----------



## Bodaggit23 (Jan 8, 2010)

ALEKSDKS said:


> will  the monitor gets disconnected by the pc?



No, you will not lose signal to your monitor.


----------



## CrayonMuncher (Jan 8, 2010)

your should use something like revo unistaller to completely clear all the files ati ccc has installed, as it leaves quite alot stuff behind, 
as for when it says Install package failure i would imagine the install file is corrupt try and download it again, then re-install the drivers
after you have unistall, as bodaggit23 said you will still be able to see your desktop


----------



## linkin (Jan 8, 2010)

Driver Cleaner Pro is what i use. it fixes the issues i always get installing the latest catalyst version over an older one. the solution is to remove every trace of catalyst and the install manager (i just clear everything, makes it a lot simpler.) and then install the new version.


----------



## ALEKSDKS (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok guys thank you! I will try those instructions.


----------

